
Wanted by the U.S.: The Stolen Millions of Despots and Crooked Elites - nols
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/17/business/wanted-by-the-us-the-stolen-millions-of-despots-and-crooked-elites.html
======
samstave
We call money "capital"

We call crimes punishable by death "capital crimes"

We never seem to charge people who steal shitloads of money as "capital
criminals" where death is the sentance.

WTF??

God this world is fucking retarded.

